# Http Request



## Guest (23. Okt 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen,

hab ein Problem. Bin dabei ein Applet zu erstellen. Klappt ja auch gut. Bevor das Applet geladen wird, muss eine Anmeldung erfolgen. Also ein Benutzer soll sich an einem von mehreren Server anmelden. D.h der Benutzer soll den gewünschten Servernamen auswählen. Aber die Namen von Servern muss vorher aus einer Configurationsdatei ausgelesen werden. Die Datei soll sich dann auf dem Webserver   befinden. Da liegt nämlich mein Problem. Ich weiss nämlich nicht so genau, wie ich das anstellen soll. 

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar. 

Gruss
Suvd.


----------



## stev.glasow (27. Okt 2003)

wie genau liegt jetzt dein problem, bekommst du die datei nicht ausgelsen ?


----------



## Guest (30. Okt 2003)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie genau liegt jetzt dein problem, bekommst du die datei nicht ausgelsen ?


Es hat sich erledigt, kann die Datei auslesen.  

Danke trotzdem.  

Gruss
Suvd


----------

